# Just too funny!



## t_mclellan (May 26, 2010)

http://www.flixxy.com/seagull-and-cat.htm


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (May 26, 2010)

Oh my gosh, that was funny!
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 26, 2010)

OMG! I laughed so hard! What a crazy cat to just sit there and watch. I would expect at least a paw, but no, just sat there! And then when the bird actually picked up the dish and took it outside! OMG!!!


----------



## terryo (May 26, 2010)

My laugh for the day. Thank you for that one.


----------



## Scooter (May 26, 2010)

That was hilarious, thanks!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 26, 2010)

Well, thank you very much! And I'll just be going, now...

So funny!


----------



## Isa (May 26, 2010)

LLOOLLL What a funny video! The cat does not even move, he just stays there and look at the seagull hahaha


----------



## toribird (May 27, 2010)

Haha, wow! Maybe the cat doesn't like the food...? =D


----------



## jackrat (May 27, 2010)

That was good.Real good.


----------

